

Software patent attorney needed ASAP - zupa

I know you hate SW patents. So do I if it is about tiny things like a rounded border.
I have worked 6 years on a system and now my attorney screwed me. I need help asap. Do you know a good SW patent attorney?<p>Appreciate contacts, _please_no_debate_
======
paladium
Omair Farooqui is excellent patent attorney in the Bay Area. Check him out at
<http://www.eflawfirm.com/omf.html>

~~~
zupa
I don't see any patents made by him in the google patent search :/

